

Inform 7: An adventure game programming system based on natural language - szhorvat
http://www.inform-fiction.org/

======
jcl
I thought Hypercard was excessive in its pursuit of an English-like
programming language, but this puts it to shame. Impressive and terrifying,
and no doubt filled with gotchas for people willing to pretend that it is
English -- e.g.:

<http://www.inform-fiction.org/I7/doc25.html>

(On the other hand, is this the opposite of a write-only programming
language?)

